# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه سمنان یا شاهرود

## eilia666

سلام
من امسال با توجه به رتبه ام، هم میتونم دولتی سمنان قبول شم هم شاهرود.
به نظرتون کدوم دانشگاه برای کامپیوتر بهتره ؟
خوابگاه هم قرار نیست بگیرم فقط سطح علمی دانشگاه و فرهنگ دانشجو هاش برام مهمه.

----------


## eilia666

UP

----------


## eilia666

UP

----------


## 76farshad

کامپیوتر خلاقیت زیادی میخواد و خیلی ب استاد ربطی نداره ب نظرم، هر کدوم نزدیک تره برین!!

----------

